# M-Edge Case Decision



## mppang (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post on KindleBoards. I bought a Kindle on Wednesday and should receive it on Monday. Can't wait! Anyways, I also bought a DecalGirl skin, more specifically "Above the Clouds". I have two questions. What color do you think complements with the light blue skin? And do you prefer reading with a cover on or off? I was looking at the M-Edge covers and I've narrowed it down to the M-Edge Platform Jacket, which keeps the Kindle in place while reading and the Page Sleeve, which is more of a case than a cover because you have to take the Kindle out of the sleeve in order to read it.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

No real answer to your question, but I just have to say, I love that skin!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB. I have not seen that skin. It's too cute. 
I LOVE my M-edge Platform. I think the pebbled navy would match nicely.
Be sure to tell us what you chose. 
deb


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I find my folded-back Amazon cover gives me more to hang onto and a place to clip my light. Also, when I finish I always flip it closed. With a sleeve you might not always put the Kindle back into it.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd say Platform, cause I have one and love it--  I'd say a blue or purple color would compliment that skin well

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread because I love that skin so much.  So whimsical.  But none of my covers would work with it.  Just as well really, I have too many skins as it is.  But I just love that one!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I like my M-Edge Platform...  For some reason, I like slipping my fingers between the front and back covers when reading, and with the Platform, you can do that when reading with either hand.  For that skin, I'd probably get the pebbled blue color.  

That is a GORGEOUS skin!  I just bought one like it for my DSi.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Love that skin with the giraffe.  I looked on the website to find out if they have it for Acer Aspire One netbook, but they don't.


----------



## ChocolatePiazza (Dec 7, 2009)

I think black or maybe the blue one would be good. I have the M-Edge go cover in purple and it is more of a gray-ish purple. When I was checking the costumer reviews before I bought mine, quite a few people mentioned the the covers are darker than they appear in the pictures.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Dana said:


> I like my M-Edge Platform... For some reason, I like slipping my fingers between the front and back covers when reading, and with the Platform, you can do that when reading with either hand. For that skin, I'd probably get the pebbled blue color.


I do the same thing with my M-edge. I LOVE my M-edge platform. 
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Love that decalgirl skin!


----------



## higdona (Dec 1, 2009)

I love my m-edge GO. It dose not have a closure but I keep my kindle tucked away in a separate part of my back pack so its not a problem for me.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

That's not a bad first choice.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

wow how cute is that!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I like the smooth synthetic blue for that skin.  I love the skin!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I'm going to go out on my own here and put in a vote for the M-Edge Platform Jade Green genuine leather cover. I like how the green is a bit more whimsical, like the skin and IMO the blues are just more ordinary.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

LOVE YOUR STYLE F1!  Dammit, you have convinced me to get a BB bag with my own material, scan it and get a custom decal, and now, look what you have done!  I said before I loved that decal, and now, I love that combo.  Now, which BB bag will go with it, hm?


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

That Jade Green jacket is perfect for that skin.  I love my Platform jacket, I want to get more in different colours.  This combo is amazing, that skin is lovely.  I'm going to DG now to check out the new skins, because I haven't seen that one yet, either.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, beware F1: she is always full of absolutely GREAT suggestions! The last one for me? to provide Cole Haan with feedback on the (bad) quality of one of their K2 covers and super sweetly providing me with the link. I of course immediately did as suggested and... started looking at their handbags collection... and fell in love with one!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, love you F1


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Neo said:


> LOL, beware F1: she is always full of absolutely GREAT suggestions! The last one for me? to provide Cole Haan with feedback on the (bad) quality of one of their K2 covers and super sweetly providing me with the link. I of course immediately did as suggested and... started looking at their handbags collection... and fell in love with one!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, love you F1


Yep, that was the Cole that turned out nasty, wasn't it. Bummer but good for you in not accepting the quality you paid for. And as you suggest, others may have returned it also.

Well, you know what I have just this minute done. Ordered the jade green GO Medge and that decal, for both Kindle 2 AND iphone!  Seriously, love you F1  but my bank doesnt! Plus I am already waiting on the red MEdge go and one I bought from Hong Kong. I am going to have hide them....
So my next BB is going to have to have a touch of green, red, black for it to be cover friendly!
I have an Oberon Purple ROH but am thinking of selling it, it seems a little drab after these beautiful bright colours and I think I realise I am just a simple girl, who needs a lot of variety.

You know what, the original poster has never returned!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Mppang may not have replied, but she (I'm guessing she's a she, because the men I know don't go for giraffes and balloons by way of decorative touches) last logged in today.

Pushka, you must post pictures of the jade green jacket, I want to see how closely the colour matches the product shots.  Also, I'm jealous of anyone who gets that skin and jacket combo.  I might have to buy another Kindle just to dress it up as nicely as that (I can't remove my current skin, it's still too new!).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pushka said:


> LOVE YOUR STYLE F1! Dammit, you have convinced me to get a BB bag with my own material, scan it and get a custom decal, and now, look what you have done! I said before I loved that decal, and now, I love that combo. Now, which BB bag will go with it, hm?


I would look for a fabric for a custom BB...something just as whimsical and fun! Hmmmm, let me look!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm seriously not going for the "Enabler of the Month" award, just love finding the perfect things...and if I can't spend my money (damn you budget!!) then I might as well spend yours!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

The green case fits the screen cover perfectly


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'm seriously not going for the "Enabler of the Month" award, just love finding the perfect things...and if I can't spend my money (damn you budget!!) then I might as well spend yours!


Yup, you got that sorted alright! 



Prazzie said:


> I might have to buy another Kindle just to dress it up as nicely as that (I can't remove my current skin, it's still too new!).


I know I know I know...... 

Do people have success with re-applying decals? Although when it comes to think about doing that, no doubt F1 will find something new for us to buy.


----------



## David Cheh (Dec 13, 2009)

A friend of mine has the green jacket and she loves it!  BTW, found that by becoming an M-Edge Facebook fan, you can get a 20% discount on your purchase.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Some people have had success with reapplying DecalGirl skins.  I've kept the sheet my skin came on, just in case I manage to remove it without distorting it too much.  I read that you should use a hairdryer to blow hot air on the vinyl to make it shrink back to the original size.

Thanks for the discount tip, neojohn!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Just to further confuse the issue, check out this thread.. new MEdge designs..

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16475.0.html


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes Seamonkey, they are pretty cute but never having been to NY I guess they dont grab me as much.  Dammit, I needed that discount code yesterday!


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I will leave the color choice up to those more fashionable than myself, but if you're still debating which M-Edge case to choose, I just posted this review of the Platform model here on the Review board. I hope it helps someone:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16709.0.html


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Did anyone else not realise that when the kindle is in the cover, you dont actually see much of this decal? Just clouds, sky and grass?  I was about to make a screensaver from the designers webpage and thought I would see which part of the giraffe appeared on the front so I could crop the wallpaper.  And it was only then that I realised there is no giraffe (basically no legs I guess) to be seen on the front.  I am such a dummy....and dont think the decal will look as great as I was planning it too...


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

That's a huge bummer - it's such a cute skin!!


----------

